
How Techies Armed the Predator, Nearly Stopped 9/11, and Invented Remote War - cwal37
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/how-rogue-techies-armed-the-predator-almost-stopped-911-and-accidentally-invented-remote-war/
======
cwal37
I had to change the title a bit to fit it within the character limit, which
led to some personal editorializing of Wired's title, but I wouldn't classify
any Pentagon project as rogue, even if they were able to skip a number of
bureaucratic hurdles, and I also wouldn't say that remote war was an accident.

